# ISO TNT Nutrella (soy/soya chunks) recipes



## Rom (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wondering does anyone use Nutrella? and yes its Nutrella not Nutella 
The Soy Chunks they have a meaty texture - i know someone who most definitely would use this (hoping they come along ) but does anyone have and TNT recipes - we have one that has rice and cumin seeds and onions etc (pretty plain). Just want to give it a bit zing...maybe some pizzazz..maybe some woohooo

I had a look at DC but there was only one mention of it hehe, google asked me if i really meant Nutella hahahahah

thanks for reading


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

I made these for Valentine's Day last year. They are soooo good! Very rich, even for me, the chocolate addict, and DH, Mr."nothing's too sweet for me". 
I didn't do the mint leaf part, it would be a waste on this gang of little people. 

Recipes : Chocolate-Hazelnut Ravioli : Food Network

Maybe nutrella wouldn't be quite as rich?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

OH MY GOSH I CANT READ!!!! I'm an idiot. 
I'm so sorry, I should put the martini down! I read it backwards!!!!!! 
I thought you were kidding and didn't read the middle part! 
Shuttingup now. 
(but they are REALLY good!)


----------



## Rom (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks heaps for the recipe though! can i have ur martini if u plan on putting it down?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

Nah I figured I should finish it, then I can go back to reading straight?????? 
But I'll make ya one!


----------



## Rom (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yes please! I never drink martini's but always want to try but end up having something else lol whats in urs?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL maybe we should switch this over to the martini thread I read a few weeks ago!
Gin, splash of vermouth (I don't measure)
4 olives. I started liking the taste of martini at about 7 yrs old. I always asked my Dad for his olives. 
He was brave, I'm afraid to give my kids the soaked olives. 
But maybe they'd sleep later?


----------



## Rom (Jan 7, 2008)

ok so Gin and Vermouth..olives are always good 
I might give it a go, i know i have Gin but i don' t think i have vermouth

and to keep in line with the thread i will put an alternate of olive and nutrella on a tooth pick and stick it in  ewwwwwwwwwwwwww YUK just grossed myself out!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, before too many martoonies set in .... 

Is Nutrella just a brand name of textured soy/soya chunks made by a company in Asia - or is there something special about it? Like, is it unflavored vs being flavored - or someth8ing like that?

Would recipes for soy/soya chunks work just as well?


----------



## Rom (Jan 7, 2008)

Nutrella = Soy Chunks so yep sure would!
Does this mean u have some recipes? woohoo!
I think it's called nutrella in india, well thats what my bf calls it so yeah...

ROLF@ martoonies


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL .. it's taken me a couple of hours to figure out what you were talking about - not TNT by me but now that I know what you are talking about I've found a bunch of soy/soya chunk recipes ... and it seems many are Indian! I tried to call a friend of mine who is from Nepal to get his thoughts - but he is off for two weeks vacation - gone home to visit his mother in Kathmandu.

Anyway - Googling on soy and soya chunk recipes:

Soy Chunk Recipes

Soya Chunk Recipes

I hope this helps you get some ideas.

EDIT: I also changed your thread title to include "(soy/soya chunks)" so maybe someone with experience with "chunks" instead of the name Nutrella might see it and may be able to help more than I could.


----------



## Rom (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Michael! 

My post comes up when searching for Nutrella recipes LOLL

Long live access denied at work lol can't see a lot of websites.


----------



## lyredragon (May 4, 2008)

*Nutrella!*

Yes! I use nutrella as well. I discovered it an an indian grocery, and I love it because it has more protien per serving than meat, and it seems to be cheaper overall. It also comes in powder and mini chunks. I have not seen those, but I use the regular soy chunks. my fiancee and I call it bachelor chow, after the fictional product advertised in Futurama. (just add flavor!) The product advertises as a direct substitute for meat, but that is not always the case as I have experimented wth how far this can substitute.  I will do just about anything these days to ssave money on food, you know.

As for recipes, I have found that it is better to use nutrella in sauce based recipes, and served with rice. (i have also had success in italian food too as a substitute for meatballs)  Its size and texture lends itself well to stir fry cooking. You can use it well in any recipe that calls for mock duck (which is essentially canned, processed gluten)

My favorites include using it when I make sweet and sour, or kung pao, or 

I also use it combined with potatoes, onions, summer squash, zucchini, cauliflower(and or broccoli with stems),red bell pepper, a dash of lemon, a can of coconut milk, a dash of anchovy sauce, a dash of louisiana hot sauce, sugar, salt, pepper, cinnamon and nutmeg to taste, and then liberal amounts of curry powder(I use madras curry or garam masala) to make a yummy curry. Make sure that the potatoes are boiled semi-soft before adding them to your skillet or omit them in he skillet, and serve the curry over roasted new potatoes 

To use it simply, i throw it in dry with a mixture of rice, dried green onions, and pearled barley(put all ingredients in a pot, cover with water to the point where when you stick your finger in to touch the top of the rice, the water level sits at your first knuckle, put on the heat, bring to hard boil stirring occasionally, then cover and remove from heat. wait until water is absorbed). This makes a simple rice dish.

Nutrella is good in chowdery soups, but in thin soups it adds only the disgusting texture of chewing on a dog food flavored kitchen sponge.


----------



## sankum (May 5, 2008)

Rom, check out the Soy meal maker recipe in letusallcook.blogspot.com

i have tried this and yes it was tasty!

Sorry i could not paste the link here as i do  not have enough posts


----------



## Rom (May 8, 2008)

i have to post something my post count is looking rather evil - 666 :S

thanks for the tips lyredragon and sankum
and welcome to DC as well


----------

